# 50hp too much for a 1544?



## Wood_Duck (Jun 9, 2013)

For a new 1544 G3 Jon with center console and casting deck do you think a late 70s 2stroke evinrude 50hp would be too much with a jet pump?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 9, 2013)

More is better


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jun 9, 2013)

You'll be fine. I've gotta 60/40 on a 16'42"


----------



## Wood_Duck (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like I'm only about 30lb heavier than a new 25hp 4stroke


----------



## semojetman (Jun 9, 2013)

i think it would be a good combo.


----------



## J Hartman (Jun 12, 2013)

90/65 for my 1652


----------



## fatherfire89 (Jul 11, 2013)

Run it. i had a 50/35 2stroke on a lowe 1448 which was only rated for a 25hp motor. But I strengthened the transom a little with the method from outboard jets--see pic


----------



## catmansteve (Jul 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321909#p321909 said:


> fatherfire89 » Today, 01:16[/url]"]Run it. i had a 50/35 2stroke on a lowe 1448 which was only rated for a 25hp motor. But I strengthened the transom a little with the method from outboard jets--see pic


Ditto. Mine was a 40/28 Johnson on a 1438, braced up the same way. Topped out low 30's, great setup. I think a 50/35 would be perfect for that size boat as long as the weight is balanced


----------

